# Setting Up A New Tank Need Help!



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

Im new to this hobby and really interested in buying some RBP's. Just wondering what kind of test kits i need. Was planning to buy the Master test kit

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquati...=01078650010101
this is the test kit

Do i really need all of that?

Thanks!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

get the API master test kit from Drsfosterandsmith.com its like 26 bucks with shippin petco sells em for like 33


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would just get the API as said above. They are cheap and have all the necessary test. Make sure you have PH, nitrite, ammonia, and nitrate. I rarely test for hardness.


----------



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

alrgiht so PH. nitrate and ammonia. THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you need ph, NITRITE, ammonia and nitrate as posted above. dont forget the nitrite. if you get the master test kit like posted above you should be fine. we have been having a spam problem lately so thats why there is spam in this thread. the mod should clean it up soon.
edit: someone spammed again while i was typing grrr REPORTED


----------



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ohh i see i see, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia & pH test kits. Thanks AS fan you really helped me out alot!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I have the API Master Kit too. Figured it was the best one since that's what the LFS I bought it from uses to test the water in their tanks. Easy to use and accurate.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

The good thing about the API master test kit is that it lasts for a decent amount of time as well so you wont have to worry about getting a new one any time soon.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Closed do to persistent spambots.
Please open a new thread if you need to.
Pete


----------

